# Uiterlijk > Algemeen >  Stress tegen gaan of vermijden

## chantal25

:Stick Out Tongue:  zijn er mensen die mij misschien tips kunnen geven hoe ik het beste met stress situaties om kan gaan of hoe ik me hier het beste bij kan gaan ontspannen? 
Ben nu al meer dan een jaar werkloos en je loopt telkens tegen muren aan en je komt gewoon niet verder uit de negatieve spiraal waardoor er dus veel stress bij mij ontwikkeld.
Hier wil ik toch heel graag wat minder last van hebben. Wie kan mij tips geven????

alvast bedankt, Chantal25

----------


## Leontien

Wat bij mij goed helpt, is elke dag wandelen. Ik ga niet zo ver, maar een uurtje per dag. Daar knap ik lichamelijk en in mijn hoofd erg van op. Ik heb het gevoel dat ik weer ruimte krijg in mijn hoofd.

----------


## kees

Naar de sauna gaan! Je voelt je daarna meteen herboren en bent weer helemaal opgeladen. Een heerlijke manier om te ontspannen dus! Sommige dagentreeprijzen zijn BEST prijzig, daarom boek ik altijd op spaonline.com, daar zijn veel aanbiedingen te vinden.

----------


## Adike

Als natuurgeneeskundige heb ik uiteraard allerlei technieken en behandelingen die je zou kunnen toepassen. Eén tip beperk je gepieker over een onderwerp tot bijv. een uur en zet dan de knop om. Wissel je activiteiten af en plan je dag.

----------

